# 㞞/上尸下从 (song2)



## Staarkali

大家好，

外面一个尸，里面一个从，有没有人知道这个字的？（好像就是侮辱）


----------



## kareno999

song2
Literally it means sperm, but I didn't know it(I mean the Chinese character) until I came to college here in Shanghai. It seems to me that this word is no longer used in everyday life to mean sperm (maybe it's still used in some other parts of China, who knows), but my pals like to use it when they wanna say "something sucks". (I'm afraid not everyone is familiar with this. You can't even find the word in some popular input softwares)
EG. 你太song了 You sucks


----------



## coconutpalm

Interestingly enough, I can't find it either on 汉典 or in 新华在线, but in my hometown dialect, we have this word. Um, very interesting indeed, and it has exactly the meaning Kareno described. 
Only that I've never heard it linked with girls.
song2 is equal with 脓包 in meaning, while the latter is a noun instead of an adjective.


----------



## kareno999

Let me guess, you come from Northwest China, right?


----------



## coconutpalm

No, I'm from Anhui Province, and on the southern part of it  but I spent my college life in the North.
So perhaps this character only exists in the southern China?


----------



## kareno999

不知道，好像我上大学的时候，是周围的西安人最开始用的这个词。


----------



## coconutpalm

People in the northwest and the original 中原 have preserved many ancient characters, tones, and customs. So perhaps this character survives in recently relatively backward area?


----------



## xiaolijie

In my 新时代汉英, this word "cong2" means _seminal fluid/ semen_; often used as a slang for ( of a person) _weak and incompetent, good for nothing_.

这人真cong2!
我不信你这么cong2!


----------



## coconutpalm

The word is cong2 instead of song2? Then I must have mixed these words up


----------



## Staarkali

Thanks for it  in the series subtitles, I noticed the font of this character was unusual, didn't look like the others one. Since it's impossible to write it on computers, you are very strong to find it back!

By the way, since it can't be found in any dictionaries either, may I ask you how did you find it?


----------



## xiaolijie

> By the way, since it can't be found in any dictionaries either, may I ask you how did you find it?


I found it in the dictionary I mentioned in post #8. I suppose it doesn't turn up in smaller dictionaries.


----------



## kareno999

coconutpalm said:


> The word is cong2 instead of song2? Then I must have mixed these words up


No, it's song2 indeed. 
you can google it.


----------



## univerio

㞞

You can only find the Traditional version of this character in Unicode. From http://bbs.zdic.net/archiver/tid-113498.html


----------



## Staarkali

xiaolijie said:


> I found it in the dictionary I mentioned in post #8. I suppose it doesn't turn up in smaller dictionaries.


Then you mean a paper dictionary; that's bizarre, my 精选法汉汉法词典 is quite complete, apparently still a little too 精选...


----------



## xiaolijie

First, Kareno999 is right. It's should be "SONG2". Sorry for the typing mistake above.

Second, I'd recommend *新时代汉英大词典*（商务印书馆）to anyone who needs a good, comprehensive dictionary. It's never let me down.


----------



## Staarkali

ThxThanks for it Xiaolijie, but don't forget the author and the editor when giving out books reference  (your book seems exhaustive enough to include that kind of character, that's quite impressive)


----------



## samanthalee

As Xiaolijie has mentioned, *新时代汉英大词典* is a good dictionary. If anyone's interested,  the details of the dictionary is as follows:
Title: 新时代汉英大词典 (New Age Chinese English Dictionary)
Editors: 吴景荣、程镇球 (Wu Jingrong,  Cheng Zhenqiu)
Publisher: 商务印书馆 (The Commercial Press of China)
ISBN-10: 7100027179
ISBN-13: 978-7100027175
Year of Publishing: 2001


----------



## vvngj

My hometown is a small village in Hengshui, Hebei province. There, this word is still widely used. It's just that I don't think many people know how it is written. But in the city of Shenyang, where my home is now, seldom will you hear this word being used, same is true for the city of Dalian.


----------



## *Louis*

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hey guys,

I know I've been studying chinese for 4 years, but I know how to look up a character. I can't even find it on linedict.com!

Basically it's the attached character. Does anyone know how to pronounce it and what its meaning is? It's odd that I couldn't find it, I know!!!

I have this sentence with *this-character*+死了.

Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

It's the simplified form of 㞞. It means semen.


----------



## Skatinginbc

In this context, I think it means 俗死了, 土得要命, with that character serving as a transliteration for a Taiwanese word.


----------



## fyl

It means 软弱 窝囊. The original meaning may be seman, but I have never heard of people using the original meaning in life.


----------



## brofeelgood

I don't know which dictionary this is, but it looks like this is where 怂包 came from.

http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/71cf62d0f703918fd2cea199533d269758eec4aa.jpg

Edit: picture wasn't displaying properly


----------



## Skatinginbc

*Louis* said:


> Does anyone know how to pronounce it and what its meaning is?...I have this sentence with *this-character*+死了.


You need to provide more context, Louis.  Its meaning depends on the context.  For example, 穿冲锋衣真的很㞞吗? "第一次穿冲锋衣回家，我妈问我啥时候买的这衣服，土死了". "冲锋衣的主打卖点是防风、保暖、透气、防水、超轻，不是好看不好看，品味不品味."


----------

